# Well this was a Mother's Day I won't soon forget



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

It started out so well. I got flowers delivered from my DB and SIL, totally unexpected and a lovely thought. My DS called early, wishing me a Happy Mother's Day and firming up our plans for brunch out.

He arrived before 11 and we went to a really nice restaurant. He called them before picking me up to see how long the wait was since none of the restaurants took reservations today. They said no wait. Good! As we walked through the front doors I said "oops!" Definite wait. They offered us two choices, immediate seating outside or a 15 to 20 minute wait inside. My son opted for outside. Well, 20 minutes later we were still not seated and when they finally took us outside (breezy day, I would have been eating my hair along with my meal), there was no table. I was surprised when DS actually complained. Good move, because they sat us at a lovely booth and the rest of our time together was absolutely wonderful. Still a good start to the day.

When he dropped me off I had planned to spend the next few hours doing a thorough cleaning of the car I'm giving up and my neighbor is buying. The weather was perfect. The sun was shining, I had Paul Potts playing on a CD and I was scrubbing the leather upholstery, the doors, the dash -- everything. I wanted to give the car to my neighbor in like new condition.

About two hours into it, he walked over and said "you aren't going to have the car detailed?" Well, it's been a really tough two years for me, since I was sick and I just didn't have an extra $150 to $200 to spend right now. But if I tell you the car was looking really great, I'm not kidding. He then made another snide remark about the money I was trying to save and I was *really* upset. I kept working after he left but I was shaking, I was so mad. I should also say I had thought of keeping the car but since I'd promised him I'd sell it to him I didn't want to go back on my word.

At this point I had to go upstairs to change the water in my bucket and I decided to let the dogs out in the backyard. I did one or two things upstairs and then went back to the car. *OH NO!!!* I suddenly saw Lacey (the one who's old and slower than the rest) walking through the *open gate* and headed for the busy street. I panicked, but because she walks slowly, I was able to get her back into the yard and close the gate securely.

By then I realized the other three were gone -- nowhere to be seen. I headed around the corner, hoping they went that way. Nothing! I stopped a few people. Nobody had seen them. I decided I'd better go back to the house and get some treats to entice them back when I did find them. Totally not thinking, I had no leashes and they were wearing no collars. When I got two blocks away a few people were out and mentioned there had been three dogs roaming around but when one of the neighbors tried to get them, one of the little ones had run away.

The only thing that kept me sane in the early stages of this was the fact that they were all together. I tried to think which one of the little guys would have likely bolted and I was afraid it would be Bailey who isn't used to being out and about. Now I was faced with what do I do if I find them. I have no car, I have no leashes, so I decided to head home again to get the car, asking one of the neighbors to keep an eye out for them.

As I rounded the last corner to get back to my house I saw a woman and her two daughters standing outside a van, trying to corral all three of them. Miraculously they were all right there in front of my house. A reminder here, I live on a busy street with a constant flow of traffic. I kept praying I wouldn't hear that horrible sound of metal hitting flesh. God was watching over my babies yet again today . . . and I want to kill whoever opened my gate and didn't latch it behind them. Could it have been the gardener? Maybe.

When my heart started beating in a normal rhythm again I got back to the car and suddenly realized I'd left it open and the light and sound system was on. Oh, no! Yep, the battery was dead.

When I finally stopped working as darkness made it impractical to continue, said neighbor returned and said, "why didn't you ask for help. You look tired." * And thank God in two hours and twelve minutes this day will be over*, never to play itself out in quite this way again -- I hope.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Wow, that sounds like quite a day. Thank god the pups are all okay. That is the scariest thing about the fence. I am always afraid someone is going to leave it open. I hope tomorrow brings you a better day!!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Ugh, what a nightmare! I'm glad your babies are all safe and sound.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:hug: Geri----I think you need a hug!:hug:

Thank goodness your pups are safe and that neighbor? You must be a very tolerant,kind person because I'd of told him to kiss my ash! If he wants it detailed,he should pay for it! Aren't you selling it as is? Goodness girl---he sounds like he was taking advantage,and it just gripes me! :sorry: None of my business...but geez......


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Thank you all! Yes I'm more than grateful that I can put my head on my pillow tonight and not have to cry my eyes out. It is scary every time someone leaves the gate unlatched. You don't necessarily see it if the unlatched gate is closed, but I realize now it was windy today and it obviously blew open, unseen by me. My garage is on the other side of the house and I didn't have that gate in my sight.

Yes Julie, I have a lot of patience, but I really wanted to smack him. How insulting! He's getting the car (I'll take pictures tomorrow so you can see the condition) for rock bottom price (it's a Jaguar X VDP, loaded, with 18,500 miles) and he's complaining. I'm *soooo* sorry I'm selling it to him.


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

I would tell him to find himself another car!! But I am just being mean...

Thank goodness your pups are safe and sound! It was truly a blessed day!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh Geri, you do need a hug, so here you go. :hug: 

I am so glad your babies are no worse for the ordeal.

It's tooo bad your neighbor is so unappreciative of the great deal he is getting on your Jag. You are a much better person than I am, as I don't know how I would react if he acted that way toward me. 

Have a restful night, tomorrow is another and hopefully uneventful day.


----------



## Sandi Kerger (Mar 18, 2009)

Thank God all went well and you got your babies back safe and sound.

We live on a busy street as well, and I have to tell you how stupid I am. I was walking Fipsy on one of those retractable leashes (will never use it again) with my girlfriend and of course, we were chatting away and I was not paying attention. I was busy talking to my girlfriend and all of a sudden Fipsy started walking faster and the end of the leash got out of my hands. Of course, like a dummy I started running after her right on this busy street and she thought it was a game. She just kept running away faster and then would stop, so finally I stopped, and then she went running right across the busy street. A big truck and a car stopped for her and then she stopped. I was so lucky that something did not happen to her, and I could not believe how stupid I was not to be paying attention to her when I was walking her.

Anyway, I know how you feel, that is just the worst feeling in the world when something like that happens. I just felt like the most irresponsible pet owner in the world not to be paying attention. I have stopped using the retractable leash though, as now I worry about it happening again.

Anyway, I am sure glad all went well for you, as I know how awful you must have felt.

Sandi.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Geri,
Sending you many many :hug::hug::hug:. East coast time you are hopefully sleeping now and getting some much needed rest.

I have lost Casper out of the yard...I can't imagine 3 of them loose running around.

I was doing yard work this weekend, and I am concerned with the gates in the yard and the open house doors. 

Maybe something you might want to check out is they make self latching gate locks. In my city we have to have them on our gates for the pool.

I am so glad your babies are all ok!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks Lynn. I can't sleep. I think it's all really hitting me now. I'm getting chest pains and find myself pacing the floor. Thank goodness for this place. What would I do without it.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Oh MY, Geri, what an awful experience for you!! I'm so glad it had a happy ending!!!!!!!! My heart absolutely would have stopped. Thank goodness your babies are all safe.

As for your neighbor, honestly, I'd just tell him you "changed your mind" and decided not to sell the car to him. I wouldn't want to deal with him at all. And, fyi, you can bet you'll hear about every little thing that goes wrong with it down the road. . .he sounds like a pill.

As for the gate issue, Geri & Karen:  I have somewhat solved the same situation (we live on a corner & our gate opens out right onto a street, not that busy, but still a hazard)~~I took a bike lock, the rubberized type that wraps around, with a combo lock, and I double it through the gate & around the gatepost. This way: the gate cannot blow open; it discourages strangers from opening it, and it reminds the gardener they must both latch the gate AND use the bikelock everytime they open the gate. So it's a backup system.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I am so glad that the pups are ok and back home safely, but so sad that you had such a hard day! Glad it is over and with hope for a better day for you today!!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Geri, what a terrifying experience! I am so relieved that your pups were okay. As horrible as it was, the biggest Mother's Day gift of all is that all three were safe.:hug:
Gina


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks again everyone. I feel like a truck ran over me today. My pressure is through the roof and I have a horrible headache. Then again I only had about four hours sleep. I am so grateful I got all three back. 

Amy, I like that idea and will get working on something -- tomorrow. As for today, I suspect I won't get a heck of a lot done.


----------



## Jammies (Apr 4, 2009)

Oh Geri, what a terrible day you must've had! Thank God you got your babies back unharmed!!! 
Now, get that blood pressure down and get rid of that headache (and I don't mean your neighbor) :frusty:
Take care!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Oh Geri....I was hoping you would feel better today. Take care of yourself today and go easy on yourself.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Thank goodness all is safe with your babies.

Now take care of yourself. Be very careful with that blood pressure, if you are not on medication call your doctor today. Then treat yourself to a nap.

Tell your neighbor if he wants a car that is detailed better than you are doing for the price, buy from someone else or have it done himself.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Oh Geri....Big Hugs. I'm so glad all your babies are okay. I hope you begin to feel better too. How frightening. 

You know, Home Depot sells weatherproof locks. We bought them for our gates and it's worked out well. They do require a key though so that might not work for your gardener.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Geri, here is hoping you have a much better day and I am sooooo glad your 3 pups are okay.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Geri-My heart skipped a beat when I started reading so I confess, I skipped through to see that they're all ok! Then I went back and read it all.

Sorry you had such an icky day and I hope you're feeling better now! This is for the neighbor who can't appreciate a good deal...:fish:


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

How Scary! Glad you found them quick, phew!


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

I had to read the end of your post first to make sure the pups are ok. What a scary thing to happen.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Geri, I'm sorry you had to deal with a big scare like this again. I instantly started feeling dizzy as I was reading your post uke: Pablo has scared the crap out of me a few times already, but I think that's something we'll have to deal with. As for your neighbor, unless you REALLY need the money, I would nicely tell him that you had changed your mind because you realized this car has great sentimental value, yada yada. (((hugs)))


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Geri, thank heavens the pups are safe. I agree with Maryam about the car.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Geri, I'm glad your Mother's Day had a happy ending . . . whew! It doesn't seem to matter whether it's children or dogs, those heartstrings are always getting pulled. Sorry for the insensitive neighbor . . . what a jerk! I'm not sure it's worth it to sell them the car as you might hear about every little thing that goes wrong. Sometimes it's just better to deal with a stranger or Carmax. Hope your day goes better today


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

I had a mixed breed dog, who I lost when the gardner left the gate open, it was Mother's day. I found her dead on US1 the next day. When I read your story I was holding my breath, I just hope it never happens again to any of us. 
When I installed my pool, the city of Coral Gables, where I live required me to put in a self-closing gate. We added the hinge to our existing gate. It has been a Godsend. There is only one way to leave it open and that is to physically prop something in front of the gate. It's wonderful not to have to check the gate before letting the dogs out in the back yard. We have a chain link fence and it is so nice to have that peace of mind.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

(((((((((Geri)))))))) Omg, I had tears in my eyes reading your post! I am SO glad all your pups are home safe and sound. What a scare! 

We put a self-closing spring on our gate last summer for this very reason. It doesn't always latch, but it does always close and they can't open it w/o lots of struggling. Still, I think I check the latch every day they are out there. All it takes is for someone to not close it quite all the way..... 

Before we had this type of latch, I created a sign that said "Beware of dogs. Please keep gate CLOSED at all times!" in French and in English, plastified it with mac-tac and stapled it to the gate. It got messy after two yrs. so will be making a new one soon, but it's a visual reminder to everyone using that gate. You can't be too careful! 

Give those dogs lots of hugs and belly rubs from me and have yourself a glass of vino tonight to relax.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Oh Geri, I read this with my heart in my throat. I'm so happy it all ended well.


----------

